# Super-dogs!



## sarallyn (Apr 29, 2008)

Let's see those super dogs! C'mon, we all know you have 'em... show me those extra-athletic, extra-awesomeness dogs. Action photos are a plus!

Gracie my APBT;


----------



## momof3girls (Apr 29, 2008)

Great pics!! I'll have to post some of our blue male.


----------



## Lyncca (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice pics!  I have a few.  Not the best quality, but I was (still am) trying to work on panning.  He's fast!


----------



## momof3girls (May 1, 2008)

Ace :heart:


----------



## Shibby! (May 1, 2008)

My sister's dog, Sadie.  Flat Coated Retriever

I unfortunately can't give a dog the lifestyle they deserve..


----------



## Lyncca (May 1, 2008)

momof3girls said:


> Ace :heart:



Holey schnikies! Ace is ripped!


----------



## ZacMan1987 (May 1, 2008)

I think she was a little bit confused by the bounce this one took :-D


----------



## sarallyn (May 1, 2008)

momof3girls said:


> Ace :heart:




What a little chunkster! 

cute!

are you on pitbullforum.com?


----------



## momof3girls (May 1, 2008)

thanks!  nope not on there...


----------



## sarallyn (May 1, 2008)

momof3girls said:


> thanks!  nope not on there...



I really recommend it. Ace looks like he could have some potential for agility or weight pull if he lost some weight and got regular exercise.

What breed is he?


----------



## momof3girls (May 1, 2008)

He is not overweight, just very muscular and thick.  He is papered..not sure with who (we got him from family that could no longer care for him)...so he is either American Pitbull Terrier or Amstaff.  There is no telling nowadays, people try to mix them with everything.


----------



## sarallyn (May 1, 2008)

momof3girls said:


> He is not overweight, just very muscular and thick.  He is papered..not sure with who (we got him from family that could no longer care for him)...so he is either American Pitbull Terrier or Amstaff.  There is no telling nowadays, people try to mix them with everything.



Actually, I see little muscle on him... 

he does look big for an APBT. probably an amstaff.

and a dog doesn't need to be papered to compete in agility or weight pull for UKC events.


----------



## momof3girls (May 1, 2008)

well he is... 85lbs solid.  Granted he is a house dog but he runs plenty...we have about 20 acres access.   There are many types of pitbulls/amstaffs.  We had a female that just passed in Dec. that had a similar  body style  to yours. 

I'm sure he would do well in agility or weight pull...actually we just met some ppl down the road who have an agility set up and are thinking of getting him into that.


----------



## sarallyn (May 2, 2008)

momof3girls said:


> well he is... 85lbs solid.  Granted he is a house dog but he runs plenty...we have about 20 acres access.   There are many types of pitbulls/amstaffs.  We had a female that just passed in Dec. that had a similar  body style  to yours.
> 
> I'm sure he would do well in agility or weight pull...actually we just met some ppl down the road who have an agility set up and are thinking of getting him into that.



well, my dog is the only APBT standard.
your guy is absolutely adorable - he has the head of a staffordshire bull terrier and the body of an amstaff.

and you should definitely try some agility with him one time. it looks like he would enjoy it.



these are not my dogs, but they're good examples of in shape APBTs (these are NOT my pictures, I have given the source of each picture)... i'm trying to get Gracie in this condition 
-





http://pitbullforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=73808&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=30





http://pitbullforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=73808&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=75





http://pitbullforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=73808&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=390





http://pitbullforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=73808&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=360


----------



## Overread (May 2, 2008)

Lovely dogs all!
well I have a few shots of our escape artist husky:










(I think I played with this shot perhapse a little too much )





my sisters choice in collars has much to be desired!


----------



## sarallyn (May 2, 2008)

Overread --

BEAUTIFUL dog -- I've always wanted a Siberian. In a couple of years when I get another apartment I'm definitely looking into adopting one... it's always nice to have two running partners!

again, beautiful dog.


----------



## Overread (May 2, 2008)

Thanks Sarallyn - she is certainly a handfull, a very doggy dog - holes in the garden and a desire to chase/hunt almost anything (the cats are most unimpressed). Though we did find that - as a breed - they have an inbuilt desire to escape - got out several times (some without us noticing) though we trust now that she will come back on her own we do worry about other people, roads and farmers.

And its good to read the words adopted - too many get dumped in kennles once they leave puppy stage (some well before) as for many they are too much dog


----------



## sarallyn (May 2, 2008)

Overread said:


> Thanks Sarallyn - she is certainly a handfull, a very doggy dog - holes in the garden and a desire to chase/hunt almost anything (the cats are most unimpressed). Though we did find that - as a breed - they have an inbuilt desire to escape - got out several times (some without us noticing) though we trust now that she will come back on her own we do worry about other people, roads and farmers.
> 
> And its good to read the words adopted - too many get dumped in kennles once they leave puppy stage (some well before) as for many they are too much dog



I never leave my dogs outside -- if they're out there, I'm out there, so it's not too big of a deal.
They sound like my kind of dog... strong, driven, etc. My only kind of dog is a super dog (hence the pit bull, ahaha).

And I would never do anything other than adopt. It's the only way to go for me. :thumbup:


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (May 2, 2008)

Uh.. I prefer Ace's look much more to those "trained" pits.  They look OVER worked to me, and underfed.  Kinda gross.


----------



## sarallyn (May 2, 2008)

kellylindseyphotography said:


> Uh.. I prefer Ace's look much more to those "trained" pits.  They look OVER worked to me, and underfed.  Kinda gross.



To each his own.
It's called conditioning -- if Gracie ever can beat those fluffy butt aussies and BDs, she has to be in shape for sure.
She'll never look like Angus, Maximus, or Lil Bit, though.

APBTs  were meant to be worked... they are a working breed. I bigger problem in APBTs is having them underworked, obese, and frustrated because of unexpended energy (and that's not good for any dog). Real APBTs aren't good couch potatos, that's for sure.
But Ace doesn't look much like an APBT... he looks more like those new pit bulls with the big heads and large bodies. Where did you get Ace? No matter what he is, though, he is 100 % adorable!

And don't worry they're not underfed by any means. :thumbup:


----------



## TRod73 (May 2, 2008)

My 115 lb Lab....







My Lab with a sense of humor, lol....


----------



## sarallyn (May 3, 2008)

TRod73 said:


> My 115 lb Lab....
> 
> 
> 
> My Lab with a sense of humor, lol....




LOL, he looks like quite the character.


----------



## Laika (May 3, 2008)

This would be Laika...laziest dog you will ever meet...until she gets going anyway. 







My sheltie is the hyper active one...but I don't really have any good pictures of him at the moment.


----------



## badgerstudios77 (May 4, 2008)

This is my first post ever on this forum.. had to the join the Super Dogs thread!!

here's my crazy guy!!  about 8 or 9 months in these pictures.

1.






2.


----------



## badgerstudios77 (May 4, 2008)

Right back at ya!! LOL








TRod73 said:


> My 115 lb Lab....
> 
> My Lab with a sense of humor, lol....


----------



## Overread (May 4, 2008)

WOW 2 people with not only great dogs, but great show shots! 
Badger that first its great! wonderful action shot!
gah now I need it to snow in Enlgand again! come on ice age!


----------



## TRod73 (May 4, 2008)

LMAO!!!! Them dogs have a mind of their own!!!


----------



## Dioboleque (May 14, 2008)

My crazy little Leila... she's a Rat Terrior... :sillysmi:


----------



## Lyncca (May 15, 2008)

Dioboleque said:


> My crazy little Leila... she's a Rat Terrior... :sillysmi:


 
Cute!  Is she catching from you or playing catch with herself?  My boxers will toss their toys up and catch them by themselves if we refuse to play with them


----------



## Dioboleque (May 15, 2008)

Thanks! She's clever, but not that clever... I was throwin the rope to her. :sillysmi:


----------



## Carmel (May 17, 2008)

Steel (1 1/2 Year old Male Golden Retriever) and Ubique (1 Year Old male Boxer x Presa Canario Mix)<3 They are affectionately known as 'The Boys'


----------



## sarallyn (May 20, 2008)

Carmel said:


> Steel (1 1/2 Year old Male Golden Retriever) and Ubique (1 Year Old male Boxer x Presa Canario Mix)<3 They are affectionately known as 'The Boys'




Unbique is BEAUTIFUL! :heart:

and Steel is a cutie!


----------



## bytch_mynickname (May 20, 2008)

badgerstudios77 said:


> This is my first post ever on this forum.. had to the join the Super Dogs thread!!
> 
> here's my crazy guy!! about 8 or 9 months in these pictures
> 
> 2.


 
I love this picture! It is a great action shot and with a boxer being the subject, even better.

I am surprised about how many members here have boxers and boxer mixes. (I have two boxers and a boxer/doberman mix)

Badger, I went to your website and saw the pictures of Bajou, he is so handsome with that grey face.


----------



## janetm1000 (Aug 7, 2008)

aha! i can bring out BOTH of my geek sides. photography AND dogs... hehe

introducing, moca, the cocker spaniel and jason the pekinese mix:


----------



## wlsmoku (Aug 7, 2008)

WOW! such beautiful Dogs everyone - I love it! those trained pitbulls look INSANE strong!!!

heres one of my Dogs, Rocky




def my best friend


----------



## Lyncca (Aug 10, 2008)

wlsmoku said:


> WOW! such beautiful Dogs everyone - I love it! those trained pitbulls look INSANE strong!!!
> 
> heres one of my Dogs, Rocky
> 
> ...



That is an awesome photo/poster/dog!


----------



## janetm1000 (Aug 10, 2008)

^ lol, i love the caption on that one! ^


----------



## kundalini (Aug 10, 2008)

Monty


----------



## wlsmoku (Aug 11, 2008)

that last pic is AWESOME!!!


----------



## clarbin (Aug 13, 2008)

Baxter

1





2





3





4





5


----------



## janetm1000 (Aug 14, 2008)

clarbin, nice action shots! i love the one in the pool! hehe.. he's cute!!!


----------



## clarbin (Aug 14, 2008)

janetm1000 said:


> clarbin, nice action shots! i love the one in the pool! hehe.. he's cute!!!


 
Thanks - he is cute, but he has been a handful.


----------



## F1addict (Aug 14, 2008)

here's Ace.

not the best pictures. The mix of sunny and shady spots in our yard isn't good for taking pictures. And my point and shot doesn't zoom and focus fast enough to get good close up pictures when he's running. I need a DSLR.








Ace and his buddy Jake




I need to lighten this up in photoshop a little someday.


----------



## kostasfmx (Aug 22, 2008)

Special Ability :She can climb everywhere


----------



## That7guy (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## janetm1000 (Sep 12, 2008)

ok, i know i posted already, but if these arent "super-dogs"... lol


----------



## lazzara8478 (Sep 12, 2008)

I have no Action shots....Yet, But shes a pretty active pup.. it may be awhile till I can take shots again  I broke my finger. Anyway This is Sophia. Shes a 4 month old West highland Terrier Mix.


----------



## Jean1234 (Jul 25, 2013)

Ringo - Belgian Malinois that we used to have


Charlie - Our Border Terrier


----------



## CarreraGT (Jul 25, 2013)

my gsd bear doing his favorite thing playing with his frisbee.


----------



## JohnnyBlack (Aug 1, 2013)

A pic of my border collie, Zoey playing with her favourite toy.




Zoey at Play by JoneeBlack, on Flickr


----------



## stapo49 (Nov 3, 2018)

Dog Team Juneau Alaska 



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------

